# 12 week scan :)



## Cleo (Mar 1, 2016)

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and all is looking good ! 

I'm so relieved and just so glad to know that all is well.  

They dated me at 13 weeks (thought I was 12+4) , so due date has been brought forward to 5th Sep, so realistically baby will be born around end of August (if not before !) 
x


----------



## Redkite (Mar 1, 2016)

That's great news Cleo .  How are you feeling in yourself?  Second trimester is usually the easiest!


----------



## Cleo (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks Redkite ! 
Diabetes wise I think this pregnancy is slightly easier than the last one, as I know what to expect and I don't "freak out" if / when I have a high reading.  So in that respect its easier, however having a toddler to look after (he'll be 2 end of March) can be quite tiring ! I'm at home with him full time and he has loads of energy ! I make sure I get to bed at a reasonable time so that helps, and I'm starting pregnancy yoga this week so that should be good  
I remember in my last pregnancy I had loads of energy in the second trimester , I hoping it's the same this time, but I don't think it will be


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2016)

Great news Cleo!  Hoping everything goes well for you! My Mum apparently got a few quiet hours by shutting my sister in a dark cupboard - I think that sort of thing is frowned upon these days though  Still, he's nearly old enough to go out to work up the chimneys, so that's something


----------



## gossamersquare (Mar 1, 2016)

Great news Cleo.  Hope everything goes well


----------



## Cleo (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks Goss ! 
Northerner that really made me laugh ! You might be onto something  
When my husband hoovers, Isaac always wants to "help out" so he lets him Hoover the kitchen ... Takes bloody ages though .... It's a Work in progress.....who knows... Maybe one day we can outsource his services


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2016)

Well done & all the best !   "kids whoed av em"    brilliant news


----------



## Bloden (Mar 4, 2016)

That's great news, Cleo.  Keep on keeping us posted.


----------

